# Rankings



## PracticeWYpreach (Apr 13, 2021)

Is it normal to only have about 60 teams ranked in Cal South? Or is it because very few teams have played official games through covid so they don't meet the algorithm? Its helpful to try and do the who beat who game to connect the dots and figure out what league your team belongs in, especially with no tournaments in California yet.


----------



## lafalafa (Apr 13, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Is it normal to only have about 60 teams ranked in Cal South? Or is it because very few teams have played official games through covid so they don't meet the algorithm? Its helpful to try and do the who beat who game to connect the dots and figure out what league your team belongs in, especially with no tournaments in California yet.


Rankings this year are a washout.  Too few games with teams that are mashed together. Old data really not a great indicator of what todays realities are.

Maybe in 3 months there will be enough data but season will be over so what's the point?

Rankings don't play games teams do so while it's fun to see this or that for youth sports it comedy almost at times.


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Apr 13, 2021)

lafalafa said:


> Rankings this year are a washout.  Too few games with teams that are mashed together. Old data really not a great indicator of what todays realities are.
> 
> Maybe in 3 months there will be enough data but season will be over so what's the point?
> 
> Rankings don't play games teams do so while it's fun to see this or that for youth sports it comedy almost at times.


Gotcha thanks. Was just trying to use it as a gage for fall. We went to a mid level league and are doing well, but not sure if its because other teams are in too high a league, or we are too low.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (Apr 13, 2021)

Even when teams are able to play more games the rankings aren't always helpful. 

I try to keep an eye on the clubs that consistently field the best teams across all age groups.


----------



## RocketFile (Apr 13, 2021)

youthsoccerrankings are usually quite good - strong algorithm.

This year, with rosters changing so much and so little good data, the rankings are ABSOLUTELY meaningless.

Give it until middle of the Fall.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 13, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Gotcha thanks. Was just trying to use it as a gage for fall. We went to a mid level league and are doing well, but not sure if its because other teams are in too high a league, or we are too low.


This year, the level of the leagues is all over the place. With all the new levels starting up and covid, many clubs in what are supposed to be high-level leagues can hardly field a team while others in the same league bring in teams that have been playing together for years. The results are all over the map and the top teams in some lower leagues are often better than even the best in higher leagues. It's a mess. My suggestion is to treat this spring as a pre-season and hopefully things will level out in the fall.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 13, 2021)

RocketFile said:


> youthsoccerrankings are usually quite good - strong algorithm.
> 
> This year, with rosters changing so much and so little good data, the rankings are ABSOLUTELY meaningless.
> 
> Give it until middle of the Fall.


I do hope the new structure of the top leagues will allow more play between them so the top of the lists will be more accurate. In the previous few years, they've been out of whack because the DA rarely played outside the DA.


----------



## paytoplay (Apr 15, 2021)

focomoso said:


> This year, the level of the leagues is all over the place. With all the new levels starting up and covid, many clubs in what are supposed to be high-level leagues can hardly field a team while others in the same league bring in teams that have been playing together for years. The results are all over the map and the top teams in some lower leagues are often better than even the best in higher leagues. It's a mess. My suggestion is to treat this spring as a pre-season and hopefully things will level out in the fall.


“Teams” consists this spring too of players readily floating between ECNL/RL and GA/DPL


----------



## RedCard (Apr 15, 2021)

It's funny when I see a post for try outs for "The team ranked currently #4 in So Cal" since everyone basically just started playing again after a year of no soccer. Just throw all the rankings out the window for this year. Plus there's a boatload of teams missing from Youth Soccer Rankings for SoCal teams. Like with my daughter's club, Real So Cal, only the ECNL team is listed for the 05s, no ECRL team or three 05 teams playing in the SCDSL/SoCal League, two of them which are in the discovery bracket and the other in flight 2 or 3. SO basically, 4 teams are missing. 
I also notice that the SCDSL website no longer shows the standings, not sure why...


----------



## PracticeWYpreach (Apr 16, 2021)

RedCard said:


> It's funny when I see a post for try outs for "The team ranked currently #4 in So Cal" since everyone basically just started playing again after a year of no soccer. Just throw all the rankings out the window for this year. Plus there's a boatload of teams missing from Youth Soccer Rankings for SoCal teams. Like with my daughter's club, Real So Cal, only the ECNL team is listed for the 05s, no ECRL team or three 05 teams playing in the SCDSL/SoCal League, two of them which are in the discovery bracket and the other in flight 2 or 3. SO basically, 4 teams are missing.
> I also notice that the SCDSL website no longer shows the standings, not sure why...


Yea that's why I was asking about the rankings. Is it because so many teams haven't played games in so long that they fell off, and only those that did tournaments through covid are listed? Does everyone need to hit 10 recent games again before it starts becoming a bit more accurate?


----------



## focomoso (Apr 19, 2021)

PracticeWYpreach said:


> Yea that's why I was asking about the rankings. Is it because so many teams haven't played games in so long that they fell off, and only those that did tournaments through covid are listed? Does everyone need to hit 10 recent games again before it starts becoming a bit more accurate?


Yes - you need a certain number of results to be included on the list and older results have less weight and eventually fall off. Also, it looks like the rankings are not counting the current ECRL season as "real" so none of those games are getting in. Once teams play some summer tournaments and get back to regular schedules in the fall, the ranking should come back.


----------

